# Need a good, cheap pre-amp



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

I need a good, cheap pre-amp. (I'd like to pay <$100, but am willing to go a little higher). Any suggestions?

Source: Oppo DV-980H
Amplifier: Crown XLS602D


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

thadman said:


> I need a good, cheap pre-amp. (I'd like to pay <$100, but am willing to go a little higher). Any suggestions?
> 
> Source: Oppo DV-980H
> Amplifier: Crown XLS602D



http://cgi.ebay.com/Onkyo-P-304-Pre...ryZ67807QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ONKYO-P-304-Aud...ryZ67807QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Onkyo-Integra-P...ryZ67807QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-HAFLER-...ryZ12050QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yamaha-natural-...ryZ12050QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yamaha-C-85-pre...ryZ12050QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yamaha-C-60-Pre...ryZ12050QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/B-K-REFERENCE-2...ryZ12050QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yamaha-C85-C-85...ryZ12050QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/B-K-Components-...ryZ12050QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GOLDPOINT-MINI-...ryZ12050QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Little-dot-...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


these guys are amazing:
http://www.twistedpearaudio.com/news.aspx

i have the joshua tree log attenuator and the quality and customer service is bar none


----------

